# RoundCube - Login über eigenes Formular



## hahni (15. Jan. 2009)

ISPConfig - Login über eigenes Formular

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne die Login-Maske zum Webmail-System von RoundCube auf meiner Webpräsenz einbauen. Dazu habe ich folgenden Quelltext im Einsatz:

---
<form method="post" action="http://mailserver.domain.de:81/roundcubemail/index.php" target="_blank">
    <input type="hidden" name="_action" value="login" />
    <fieldset>
        <input class="input_user" type="text" name="_user"
        onblur="if(this.value=='')this.value='Benutzer';" onfocus="if(this.value=='Benutzer')this.value='';" value="Benutzer" />
        <input class="input_pass" type="password" name="_pass" onblur="if(this.value=='')this.value='Kennwort';" onfocus="if(this.value=='Kennwort')this.value='';" value="Kennwort" /><br />
        <input class="input_submit" type="submit" name="input_submit" value="Login" />
    </fieldset>
</form>                        
---

Natürlich funktioniert dies aufgrund irgendwelcher Sicherheitsmechanismen von RoundCube nicht, weil angeblich keine Cookies akzeptiert werden. Wie kann ich den Login auf einfache Art und Weise (am Besten wie oben) letztlich doch realisieren?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2009)

Bitte nicht doppelt posten:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1284


----------



## hahni (16. Jan. 2009)

Eigentlich nicht ganz, denn hier geht es zwar um das gleiche Problem, allerdings nicht um ISPConfig, sondern vielmehr um RoundCube. Hier könnten grundsätzlich andere Sicherheitsmechanismen greifen oder der Login per Remote-Login-Maske unterbunden sein. Fakt ist, dass bei anderen Systemen mühelos geklappt hat und bis jetzt leider nur bei ISPConfig und RoundCube nicht...


----------

